# Vacant Regional Rep Position : Yorkshire



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

We are looking for one, possibly two, Regional Reps for the region of Yorkshire for the TTOC, and we are looking for a volunteer who is willing to take this on, and support their local TT members by representing the TTOC in their local area.

Due to Yorkshire being such a large area, and we currently have no Regional Reps in the Yorkshire region, dependant on applications and the region in which some of the applicants live, i might be willing to take on two reps to cover the North and South, for example.

The Regional Reps role:

• Representing the TTOC
• A point of contact for members
• Organising monthly or 2-3 monthly local meets around your area
• Posting future meets on the TTOC calendar and also writing short paragraph summaries in the Past futures section of the TTOC to keep the forum looking alive and busy, and some of your write ups will also get used in the absoluTTe magazine
• Helping recruit new members (at meets/events, leaving flyers on TT's , over the internet etc&#8230;.)
• Try to get to know your local Audi dealerships, maybe seek possibility of placing TTOC flyers on TT's sold at Audi
• Pushing forward anything that might benefit the TTOC, such as merchandise sales
• Help any new Reps in the future where possible, you will know a lot more than them at first
• Keep your personal contact details upto date on the TTOC, and post on the TTOC when you are away on business or holiday
• Try to attend if possible, large events such as Audi Driver International and our own annual evenTT

Anybody who is interested, or wanting to know more information should drop me a PM on this forum. Only serious applications please, and i would prefer it if i received PM's about this, rather than posts on this topic.

Thanks very much

Paul / Redscouse
TTOC Rep Sec


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll do it. Oh sorry i'm in the wrong region, i'm staffordshire.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

audimad said:


> I'll do it. Oh sorry i'm in the wrong region, i'm staffordshire.


If MPs can do it so can you... :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can we have more regions? :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Another Bump


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Another Bump


 *MOD EDIT* thrid strike and your off  :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

trev said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another Bump
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please let me Bump in peace trev (oo-er!)


----------

